# asparagus recipes?



## wla (Apr 8, 2006)

As we're nearing the fresh asparagus season here in the uk I thought I'd share my favourite asparagus recipe:

8-10 thin stalks of asparagus,
2-3 rashers of bacon
2 eggs
Your choice of bread

fry the bacon to your liking for a normal bacon sandwich, at the same time boil the asparagus til it yields to the bite. chop asparagus into 1 inch lengths and put a layer of bacon and then asparagus on a thick cut round of buttered bread. Scramble the eggs and spread on top of the sandwich before topping it with pepper and your final slice of bread. 

A heavenly brunch especially if you've picked the asparagus that morning - anyone else got an asparagus recipe to share? (we've got a whole bed of the stuff to eat


----------



## jzone (Oct 7, 2004)

Just starting the season here in Vancouver BC (Can) as well. My two current favs are

1) Aparagus with mustard butter. 
For the butter you can experiment with quantities but usually do about a 1/2 pound (1/4 kilo) of butter, softened and mix in 3 or 4 different mustards and some rice wine vinegar plus salt and pepper and freeze it into a tube in plastic wrap. something like a couple tbspns of dijon, some german grainy, dry keens and maybe some hot dog mustard.

Just steam or boild the asparagus and serve with the mustard butter on top. goes amazing with steak au poive.

2) BBQ asparagus.
I use different marinade with this. Asian is usually my preference (soy, sesame oil, ginger, tamarind etc.) but just salt and pepper with olive oil or seasoned salts work great too.

I general I tend to add asparagus to everything this time of year. Pasta sauces, stir fries, salads etc.

Enjoy.
Jason


----------



## porkchops (Mar 23, 2005)

So far I haven't found anything more heavenly than asparagus broiled with a little sea salt and olive oil. Just let it get a little bit brown and withered.

yum.


----------



## gym30 (May 12, 2006)

If you love Asparagus, try this one..... it is on a french website called cuisimages.this web site is with a lot of pictures showing the recipes step by step. The good news that it is translated in english version. 
I tried it and it is very good and my friends were very impressed.
http://www.cuisimages.com/EN/en_pdf/...andaise_en.pdf.

Don't miss it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Gym30. Please tell us a bit about yourself in the Welcome Forum. We'd like to give you a proper greeting.

As for asparagus- I like the fatter stalks better than the pencil-thin ones. I think they're sweeter and hold up to grilling/roasting better than the skinny ones. My quick fix is to slice them on the diagonal into 1" thick slices, toss them in a microwave casserole with about 2 tablespoons of water, and microwave them for about 5 minutes. Then I can dress them with a light lemon vinaigrette, some parmesan cheese or toss them with butter and a seasoning called Aromat. :lips:


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Other than oven roasting with olive oil and a little balsamic, then finished with a sprinkling of parm, this is my favorite - if you also like salmon!!

Salmon with Roasted Asparagus and Lemon-Caper Sauce

Preheat oven to 450.
Arrange ~1 lb. asparagus, trimmed, on a rimmed baking sheet.
Drizzle with 1 T. e-v. olive oil and turn the asparagus to coat.
Sprinkle w/salt & pepper.

Place salmon on top of asparagus; sprinkle w/salt & pepper.
Roast till salmon is just opaque in center, ~20 min.
Transfer asparagus and salmon to a platter. Spoon the sauce (below) over. Makes 4 servings.

Lemon-Caper Sauce
Mix together:
2 T. fresh lemon juice
2 T. minced red onion
1 T. olive oil
1 T. drained capers, chopped
1 tsp. chopped fresh thyme 
1/2 tsp. lemon zest (I use almost the entire lemon's zest)


----------

